# Sikh Shops



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 18, 2004)

Didn't know where to post it but anyway...

I have noticed in Islamic shops they sell beautiful images of Waheguruji's creation with quotes from the Qu'ran from on it... really inspirational on it, and it makes people think and reflect on it.

But in the Sikh shops I have seen, all they seem to have is books, comb, karas, kirpans and thats it.
Why don't they start selling pictures with short inspirational quotes from Guruji on it instead of selling pictures of the human Gurus?
With pictures of the human Gurus there maybe temptation to image-worship, but with quotes from Guruji on the wall, all they can do is worship the quote, and the only way to worship the quote is to read it, therefore God will actually be worshipped since the quote would be praising God.

Also it would be a good idea to sell models of HarMandir Sahib and put real water in it for good effect! lol  

~CaramelChocolate~
The little philosopher


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jul 18, 2004)

CaramelChocolate said:
			
		

> Didn't know where to post it but anyway...
> 
> I have noticed in Islamic shops they sell beautiful images of Waheguruji's creation with quotes from the Qu'ran from on it... really inspirational on it, and it makes people think and reflect on it.
> 
> ...


Yeah you first idea is more plausable but selling models of HarMandir Sahib ji is big no no... next thing you will say is to start worshiping these idols.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 18, 2004)

sikhphilosophy said:
			
		

> Yeah you first idea is more plausable but selling models of HarMandir Sahib ji is big no no... next thing you will say is to start worshiping these idols.


Why would I say that?

I guess you right, people may start to worship them, but there are already Sikh worshipping pictures of the Gurus and that is just as bad. Besides, they sell statues of Mosques in Islamic shops and Muslims don't worship them.

~CaramelChocolate~
The little philosopher


----------



## Arvind (Jul 19, 2004)

Idea about quotes is great one. Actually, I used to pick up Bhagat Pooran Singh Pingalwara printed Shabads and paste it at home. Now, as I cant get those here, so I just write the Shabads in my hand-writing, those ones which I like to recite whenever I see those. Recently started maintaining a list of quotes too, the ones which seem more understandable to my limited perception.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jul 19, 2004)

Dear ThinkingOne Ji

If I am not asking for too much, please occasionally so share your collection of Gurbani quotes in our "Master of Sikh Philosophy" Section, which as you can see is going on dormant for some days... Just a suggestion...

Best Regards


----------



## Arvind (Jul 20, 2004)

With all pleasure 

Thanks for giving this seva. Actually, the day you ask me too much, I will take it as you thinking me capable enough to do that seva too.

Best Regards.


----------

